# Coming in out of the Cold



## RAF Liberators (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi all
I've been lurking around for a while and thought I'd stop by and say hello..... Hello!!
About me, erm I'm a British ex-pat living in NZ my main interest is the B-24 Liberator in RAF and Commonwealth use. I've run a website about this subject for over 10 years now, links
http://www.acseac.co.uk RAF Liberator Squadrons
I got back in to modelling about a year ago after a long break and have been displaying some stuff on another forum. This forum's not as active as this one but it is friendly and does lack the usual rivet and bolt counters evident in a lot of forums. Maglar says you're a good bunch so I thought I'd make myself known 
Gary or Gaz (I don't mind which)


----------



## Maglar (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate, your in a good place now.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Gary. Enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome, RAF - pleasure to meet you.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Gary.


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## lingo (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to our eclectic band Gary.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2009)

G'day Gary...welcome from Oz!


----------



## imalko (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome Gary and greetings from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome from Poland... I have a photo for you: an oxygen tank from Liberator KH152...( 31 Sq. SAAF ) crashed in south of Poland...


----------



## RAF Liberators (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi V2 thanks for the photo do you mind if I use it on my site?

Serial Number: KH152 
Aircraft Mk Type Mk VI Liberator 
Squadrons: 34 SAAF 
Details: Missing (Warsaw) 17.10.44 

KH152 was shot down whilst its crew were making a scond attempt to deliver supplies to Polish reistance fighters in the Warsaw area. Whilst flying at a height of 11000 feet about 20 miles north-east of Krakow, the aircraft was attacked by a night-fighter its controls were badly damaged and fuel tanks set on fire. 

Cheers
Gary


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2009)

RAF Liberators said:


> Hi V2 thanks for the photo do you mind if I use it on my site?



Yes, of course. I've an interesting document about KH152 crash. If You are interesting in, I will send it to you tomorrow.

Here is a crash place year ago...

Cheers,
Dominik


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum, Gary!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello Gary, and welcome from the Old Country! I'll send you a PM in a couple of days - you might be able to help me in helping another member searching for Lib MkII info.
BTW, nice pics Dominik.
Terry.


----------



## RAF Liberators (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes please Dominik, I'm always on the lookout for more information about B-24's
Hey Terry, yeah any time just shout mate.
Cheers
Gary


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Here it is. Document in polish language- information for Polish Red Cross and translations....


----------



## RAF Liberators (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Dom I'll check them out


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome Gary, I missed this thread mate! I have combat reports from 24sqn RAAF flying Libs in the Pacific, give me a yell if you need any info. Love your website BTW.


----------



## RAF Liberators (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks mate, hell yeah I'll take whatever you got including your arm if you don't keep an eye on it 
Always looking for help as well  I don't have anything on RAAF but I'm looking for some help etc


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2009)

www.liberator.b-24.pl


----------



## v2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Liberator KG890 ( replica ) in Warsaw Rising Museum ( Warsaw Rising Museum) :


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2009)

Dam V, that museum looks incredible!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome Gary,

Though a little late you may find this interesting about a B-24 crash with the RAAF. Found this a while back at the Australian Archives. Sorry for big picture but its readable.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 6, 2009)

Here I go, chiming in late, as usual! Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 6, 2009)

Very interesting (and graphic!) scan Paul. Thanks for posting it mate.


----------



## RAF Liberators (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks V that looks like a great memorial piece and a fantastic museum.
Cheers Micdrow that is an interesting report, I'll add it to my collection if that's ok?
Cheers to everyone else as well 
Gary


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 6, 2009)

RAF Liberators said:


> Thanks V that looks like a great memorial piece and a fantastic museum.
> Cheers Micdrow that is an interesting report, I'll add it to my collection if that's ok?
> Cheers to everyone else as well
> Gary




Ive got no problems with adding to your collection. Like I mentioned before I had found it at the Australian Archives. Glad you found it interesting.


----------

